# can i freeze morio worms?



## jrcash4321 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi guys,

so i have some Morio worms but my beardie is in brumation so was wondering if i caould freeze the worms for later defrosting and feeding when she starts eating again?


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

why not just stick them in a tub with lots of ventilation and bran and leave them be? They won't pupate unless you separate them


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

put them in a cool room and they will go practically dormant, I keep my mealworms out in the shed and just bring in a few at a time to use.


----------



## jrcash4321 (Mar 7, 2011)

ok great thanks for the help i also read sticking them in the fridge has the same effect :2thumb:

cheers.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

I keep mine in the salad drawer, yum! :lol2:

Just remember to get them out the night before you need to feed them to your dragon because they don't eat when they domant so will need gutloading


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

Morios in the salad drawer ? That will kill them. Keep them 15c or above for best results.


----------



## ZOO CENTRE (Apr 1, 2010)

Blaptica said:


> Morios in the salad drawer ? That will kill them. Keep them 15c or above for best results.


I agree,morios are different than mealworms and the fridge will kill them.


----------

